# Dr. Jeffrey Stivason, RPCNA Pastor and RPTS Seminary Professor, Joins the Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals’ Board of Directors



## Grant Van Leuven (Jan 22, 2022)

*NEWS RELEASE/Interview Opportunity 
For Immediate Release Photo Attached * 

Media Contact: Grant Van Leuven
Community Engagement Coordinator | [email protected]

Dr. Jeffrey Stivason, Pittsburgh Pastor and Seminary Professor, Joins the Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals’ Board of Directors

*Lancaster, Pa. – January 20, 2022 –* The Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals (alliancenet.org) announces the addition of Dr. Jeffrey Stivason to its board of directors. Stivason is the pastor of Grace Reformed Presbyterian Church (RPC) in Gibsonia, Pa., and he also serves as Professor of New Testament Studies for Reformed Presbyterian Theological Seminary in Pittsburgh.

“Jeff has been doing a great job for us as Senior Editor of our online magazine, placefortruth.org,” said Alliance Executive Director Bob Brady. “We are privileged to now have him also join our board leadership.”





Raised in Cochranton, Pa., Stivason has been serving as a minister since 1995. During that time, he has planted two churches, including Grace RPC where he presently pastors. He earned a bachelor’s degree from Grove City College, an M.Div from Reformed Presbyterian Theological Seminary, an S.T.M. from Pittsburgh Theological Seminary, and a Ph.D. in Systematic Theology from Westminster Theological Seminary in Philadelphia, for which he also is an online instructor. Jeff and his wife, Tab, have two children.

Stivason’s scholarly work includes reviews, essays, and articles in several different journals, including the Journal of the Evangelical Theological Society, Westminster Theological Journal, Presbyterian, the Gospel Coalition, and The Confessional Presbyterian. He has contributed articles to “The Jonathan Edwards Encyclopedia” being published by Eerdmans. He has also written “From Inscrutability to Concursus: Benjamin B. Warfield’s Theological Construction of Revelation’s Mode from 1880-1915” published by P&R Publishing.

About the Alliance: Headquartered in Lancaster, Pa., the Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals is a coalition of pastors, scholars, and churchmen who hold to the historic creeds and confessions of the Reformed faith and who proclaim biblical doctrine in order to foster a Reformed awakening in today's Church. Visit alliancenet.org.

-30-

Reactions: Like 3


----------

